

Show HN: Tripinium - Gateway to travel planning information - udayj
http://www.tripinium.com

======
udayj
It would be great to get some feedback from HN on this project. The main
hypothesis is that a quickstart guide to travel planning information greatly
simplifies the effort that goes into travel planning. Of course, it hasnt yet
been validated. Any feedback, good or bad, is useful.

